# Protein cookies



## tee (Feb 7, 2004)

Ingredients
1/2 cup of oatmeal
1 scoop of protein powder - your choice
3-4 egg whites
1 teaspoon of baking powder
a dash of cinnamon

Mix it up in a bowl. Use PAM spray on a pan and make them just like you would make small pancakes. Add raisins if you like.


----------



## juicemonky (Nov 1, 2004)

Any ideas on the protien in each cookie when done?


----------



## tee (Nov 1, 2004)

That probably would be a good fact to know, but I have no idea. Anybody good w/ protein amounts and food?


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 1, 2004)

Who cares? It's cookies and you can pretend they're good for you cuz there is protein in them. Just kidding, I have no idea. 

Dad gum Juice where did you find that picture of my wife? She swore she was being faithful this time.

How many cookies does that make and how do they taste?


----------



## tee (Nov 2, 2004)

I never tried it. I just stole the recipe from some other board 
If I baked them, they would taste like shit no matter what!


----------



## rebhchad (Nov 2, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------

